# Mit Eingabefeldern rechnen



## Dark-gnom (2. Jan 2006)

Hallo

So sieht mein script aus:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
  function y()
  {
    a=document.getElementsByName("ft1")[0].value;
    b=document.getElementsByName("ft2")[0].value;
    c=document.getElementsByName("ft3")[0].value;
	if(a==""){a=0}
	if(b==""){b=0}
	if(c==""){c=0}
    d=(a+b+c);
	if(d=="000"){d=0}
    document.getElementById("1").innerHTML=d;
   }
</script>
```

Anstatt dass das Ergebniss der Eingabe zu berechnen, ordnet er einfach die Zahlen hintereinander an. zb wenn ich im ersten eingabefeld 2 im zwiten 4 und im dritten 6 eingeb, dann steht nicht 12 dran sondern 246.

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum nichts zusammengezählt wird?

mfg


----------



## bygones (2. Jan 2006)

und Java != JavaScript wie man hier im Forum finden kann


----------



## André B. (2. Jan 2006)

http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/index.htm


----------

